# Stephanie and the baby delivery????



## ariel (Nov 26, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has heard how Stephanie is going?

I can't stop thinking about her and if she is doing ok.
Today is sunday here so I'll check back later tonight to see if anyone knows anything.

Sending off **Be strong** Vibes to Stephanie and her family.:clover:


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 27, 2005)

That's so sweet! 

No baby yet. My due date is tomorrow, so it's really any day now.Hopefully sooner rather than later! Last night around 4am I had somecontractions that were strong enough to wake me, but was able to fallback asleep so obviously it wasn't the Real Deal yet.

We got the tree up, are going grocery shopping soon and decorating the rest of the house. Then it's hurry up and wait.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 27, 2005)

My thoughts are with you during your blessedmoment!!! I am still hoping for Tuesday as that ismy B-Day!!! LOL I hope all is well andall goes well!

Sharon


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 27, 2005)

:waiting:

I will be keeping you in my thoughts, Stephanie. Ooohh, talk about exciting!

Also, thinking of you Hummer - I know you are due at the same time. Neat if they were both the same day 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 27, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Also, thinking of you Hummer - I know you are due at thesame time. Neat if they were both the same day


That would be neat, but it never happens when you're expecting it. 

My first son was born on Jan.18. We were kind of hoping thesecond one wouldhave the same birthday,buthe was 2days late, (Jan.20). :shock:

I had my camera in the delivery room, and the doctor was sohappy because he never had a picture takenofhimselfdelivering a baby.

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 27, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I had my camera in the delivery room, and the doctor was sohappy because he never had a picture takenofhimselfdelivering a baby.
> 
> Rainbows!


How did your good lady feel about having her picture taken :shock:LOL

Jan


----------



## ariel (Nov 27, 2005)

*Stephanie* Just checking on you LOL.

I am sure everything will be ok.

Sounds like you are doing a lot to get it all done before bubby arrives.
Goodluck with everything.


*Sharon*, tomorrow (Tuesday) is my daughters birthday and my nephews as well.
So Happy Birthday for you for tomorrow.:balloons:
*
Pet_Bunny* Brave person who takes a camera into the delivery room LOL


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks Ariel.....Tell them Happy Birthday as well.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 27, 2005)

This waiting is the hardest. I read somebody saythat every woman in her last weeks of pregnancy thinks G-d hasforgotten about her. 

I was 13 days late, so i got used to waiting. My husband and I spentlast evenings of my pregnancy feeling baby kicks, it was kinda fun.

Hope it happens soon.

Anna


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh, Stephanie and Hummer,

I've been wondering about you so much. I'm praying for bothof you andyour babies. I'll say some extra prayersthatthey comes soon and you both havequick labors!!

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Bayyybee??? Are you here yet??





Bunnies and bunny people are waiting.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 28, 2005)

How exciting!! :elephant::colors::bunnydance:


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, today is my due date! And here we thought I'd go early with all the symptoms I've been having. 

At my last appointment last Wednesday, my doctor told me that they'donly let me go ten days over, then I'd have to be induced. Let's hopeit happens before then though. 

Wonder if Hummer had her baby yet? I'm really anxious to hear how she is and how it went for her.


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 28, 2005)

Come Stephanie and Hummer:

Human Wriggles!

:stork::stork:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 28, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Come Stephanie and Hummer:
> 
> Human Wriggles!
> 
> :stork::stork:




LOL!

Jan


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL


----------



## hummer (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, no baby for me either yet. Ihave a appointment today at 1:30 and she is supposed to strip themembranes again, I hope it works this time! My mom and myoldest daughter are here for the birth but they are only here untilDec. 1 so I want it to happen yesterday! I have been walkingevery day so I am hoping that will push it along. 



More than likely for me, it will be a quick labor anddelivery. For my other girls, the whole thing took less than2-3 hours at the most. But the down side was there was notenough time for any drugs!:shock:



Thanks for all the thoughts!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 28, 2005)

I've had it done twice, and no baby so far forme either. My mom just emailed me and told me she sprained her ankleyesterday. She plans on taking the bus up, but that will not be fun forher. Sprains are the worst! 

I go in on Wednesday for my next appointment. We'll see.

Good luck. I really can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 28, 2005)

lol Hurry up and pop you two lol . I hope youboth have speedy labors, my first was torcher lol i went 96 hours infull blown labor. 

Steph: I hope to the powers that be that they dont have to induce you, that is horrid!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

Praying for the quick and safe delivery of healthy babies for the both of you.

ray:

Laura


----------



##  (Nov 28, 2005)

OK Ladies : Grabthe Hubbys and a rough riding 4X4 and go 4 wheelin , timeswastin ,, hurry hurry !!!


----------



## ariel (Nov 28, 2005)

Stephanie and Hummer, I have been told of a way to get things moving along.

"G Rated version"
You know what got you in this situation, well go do it again, I have 2friends who did that and within the next day or two they after theywere ready to deliver. 

Might be worth a try or you could go 4 wheel driving like Gypsy said

Goodluck to you both!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Stephanie and Hummer, I have been told of a way to get things moving along.
> 
> "G Rated version"
> You know what got you in this situation, well go do it again, I have 2friends who did that and within the next day or two they after theywere ready to deliver.


Yep! It worked for me, too!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 28, 2005)

My friend tried everything, she still went into labor 13 days late. I just tried walking.

The nurse told me induction does hurt more than natural labor but I got epidural so i did not get to experience the difference.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, well....with how big I am and uncomfortable, that tactic isn't exactly working for us. LOL 

I've been drinking a lot of raspberry tea. A friend of mine, who wastwo weeks late. took some castor oil and went into labor three hourslater. I'm tempted.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 28, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> Yeah, well....with how big I am and uncomfortable, thattactic isn't exactly working for us. LOL
> 
> I've been drinking a lot of raspberry tea. A friend of mine, who wastwo weeks late. took some castor oil and went into labor three hourslater. I'm tempted.



Yeah I know some people did that too, but I would wait. You never know what kind of effects it can have on the baby.

Also castor oil causes diarrhea.

http://www.storknet.com/cubbies/childbirth/exah2.htm


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> Yeah, well....with how big I am and uncomfortable, thattactic isn't exactly working for us. LOL


You can improvise, if you know what I mean.Sorry ifthat sounds creepy. I'm not trying to be gross.

The point is to make your uterus contract. 

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 28, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> "G Rated version"
> You know what got you in this situation, well go do it again,


:shock2: My doctortoldme no hanky panky with my wife duringher pregnancy.

Rainbows!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> My doctor toldme no hankypanky with my wife during her pregnancy.


Really?! I've always heard it's fine unless you have a high-risk pregnancy.

Laura


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow... when Rabbits Only turns rated R! :shock:

I hope for happy healthy babies soon for you all! My sis may be havingher baby this Friday and if not then, then it will either come when itwants or the 17th. Last year she spend Christmas in the hospitalbecause she miscarried and since she's due on the 27th of December thisyear, the doctor doesn't want her to spend Christmas in the hospitalagain. On top of that, she's a high risk pregnany and her doctordoesn't want to be called in on Christmas, lol.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 28, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> Wow... when Rabbits Only turns rated R! :shock:
> 
> I hope for happy healthy babies soon for you all! My sis may behaving her baby this Friday and if not then, then it will either comewhen it wants or the 17th. Last year she spend Christmas in thehospital because she miscarried and since she's due on the 27th ofDecember this year, the doctor doesn't want her to spend Christmas inthe hospital again. On top of that, she's a high risk pregnany and herdoctor doesn't want to be called in on Christmas, lol.


Congrads, thats great.


----------



## hummer (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, ladies I have returned from theappointment with some good news. She checked me out and I amnow 2 cm dialeted, 50% effaced and +2 station. For those ofyou who are not familier with the terms, I need to go from 1 to 10 cmdialated to have the baby, effacement is the cervix getting thinner andthe staions refer to the baby dropping lower. 



She also set up a time for induction for next Monday at 6:30 am but shedoes not think that I will last that long, maybe in the next day or so.



Alls I can say is YAY!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh Hummer I bet you are so excited now since youmay go sooner or go on monday. Good luck. My sister's birthday is Dec9th, my cousins is Dec 19th, my uncle and other cousin is Dec 15th.

Good luck Hummer and Steph.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 28, 2005)

I am so happy for you Stephanie and Hummer.

I keep checking this thread hoping one or both of you are in labor. 

I was wondering if both of you have someone that could tell uswhen you have the babies? I hope you both have ahappy healthyand quick labor and delivery.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 28, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *ariel wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Stephanie and Hummer, I have been told of a way toget things moving along.
> ...


I know people who've used this tactictoo.



Jen


----------



## Saffy (Nov 29, 2005)

Good lord .. when did childbirth get so technical ? 

Good thoughts coming your way Stephanie and hummer .. I hopeall goes well for you both, and looking forward to hearing happy newssoon !!!!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 29, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> *Laura wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *ariel wrote:*
> ...


I remember this was the last thing I wanted to do at 9 months, but it does work .

Good luckto you bothI hope all goes well during the delivery.

Vickie


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 29, 2005)

Well I know the doctor helped me come along...on the 16th of December my mom went in for a checkup... (I was due the18th) and removed the mucus plug... without telling my mom... and I wasborn on the 17th 

Good luck you two! I will be thinkin of yah!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 29, 2005)

That's great Hummer! I think my doc and I willbe discussing being induced tomorrow at my appointment. I'm at 3cm and80% effaced (as of last Wednesday). Wish me luck guys!

I really don't want to be induced, but I'm starting to suffer now. Canhardly walk when I get up from a sitting postion and going up and downthe stairs is hard as well.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 29, 2005)

> OK Ladies : Grab the Hubbys and a rough riding 4 X4 and go 4 wheelin , times wastin ,, hurry hurry !!!


Gypsy has a great idea UNLESS you are having a boy, I was in full blownlabor with my oldest boy, went 4 wheeling and it totally stopped mycontractions. I ended up delivering 3 days later because of it. So whoever swaers 4 wheeling is proven has never had a boy lol. On a sidenote, my boys still to this day both fall asleep when we go 4 wheelinglol


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 29, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Stephanie and Hummer, I have been told of a way to get things moving along.
> 
> "G Rated version"
> You know what got you in this situation, well go do it again, I have 2friends who did that and within the next day or two they after theywere ready to deliver.
> ...


This helped us outtoo!



And besides, you might as well enjoy itwhile you can, heaven knows, as soon as that baby gets there, you won'tenjoy it again for _about fiveyears_!!!



Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh Boy, I am soooooo glad I decided to have fur and feather babies instead of hoomans. 

Jan


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe I'll force myself to tonight. Poor hubby, he's been sooo patient on that aspect! LOL


----------



## Lissa (Nov 29, 2005)

How exciting!!! :elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 29, 2005)

Stephanie, i've been watching, and waiting...

I can hardly wait!!!! :colors:I can't imagine what i'll be like come my time...

We found out on Monday we're having a girl too! How very exciting!!!!

Well i'll keep looking in, and here's to a safe, healthy, pain free, fast delivery!

all my love to you,

:monkey:'s!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 29, 2005)

Another girl on the way. Yay I can not waituntil you have this pretty girl Steph and Linsey. Hummer I am not surewhat you are having but can not wait until you have your bub too.


----------



## hummer (Nov 29, 2005)

I am also having a little girl. I havealso been on 2 walks today and hubby is on the way home for the 3rdwalk! I think I have had a couple of contractions but nothingmajor yet. I will let you all know as soon as possible whenthe baby is here.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow 3 lil girls joining together. so coo. Iforgot some of the names you guys had picked out. I love picking namesout for our babies for the future but I can not have children of my ownand adoption would be out of the question since it cost so much money.

My favorite 2 names for each sex is Anne Shirley and Jonathan William.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 30, 2005)

:waiting:

Any news?

Vickie


----------



## hummer (Nov 30, 2005)

Not sure about Stephanie but no news here yetand I am on the west coast, it is not even 9 yet. I am goingto end up going for some long walks today. I gotta get thisbaby out!! (my mom and daughter are leaving tomorrow morningfrom LAX at 6)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 30, 2005)

Aw Poor hummer maybe you should just be induced.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 30, 2005)

We're naming our baby Ayla Victoria. The middlename is a family name on my side and the first name we came up with atseparate times. When my husband mentioned it to me, and I had beenthinking about it, it was just meant to be. 

So, nothing yet for me. I had an appointment today and there's been noprogress (still dilated the same after a week, cervix the same). 

So now I have an ultrasound tomorrow to make sure there the fluid levelis sufficient for her. If I don't have her by Saturday, then on SundayI have to go to the hospital for a non stress test. Basically I'mhooked up to a monitor to check for contractions, the baby's heartbeatand click a thingy everytime she moves. 

Monday I go back to my doctor and we set up a date for induction on12/7, or possibly the 8th if the hospital happens to have a lot ofinductions booked that day. 

Not at all the way I had wanted it to go and am a bit put out by it. Had a mini breakdown after my appointment this morning.


----------



## ariel (Nov 30, 2005)

* hummer*,that's the bugger about bubbies, they never come when we want them to.Nope , they come when they are good and ready, I hope you get somethinghappening soon

* stephanie*, try no tot get upset too much hunny, it's hardwaiting and you've probably had enough, but like I just said to hummer,these babies 'aint budging for anyone until they're ready.


Goodluck to you both and to your families, here's hoping your girls get here sooner rather than later:waiting:

:elephant::elephant:

urplepansy:inkpansy:rangepansy:urplepansy:inkpansy:rangepansy:urplepansy:inkpansy:rangepansy:urplepansy:rangepansy:urplepansy:inkpansy:rangepansy:urplepansy:inkpansy:rangepansy:urplepansy:inkpansy:rangepansy:urplepansy:rangepansy:urplepansy:inkpansy:


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 30, 2005)

Stephanie don't worry about getting induced.Most of the people I know got induced. My friend and Iwereboth pregnant at the same time and both got induced. 

Waiting is hard but believe me as soon as the baby is born you'llforget how hard the waiting was and I am sure at some point when thebaby will be crying at night you'll wish she was still in your stomach.


A funny thing, wheneverI was hooked to the monitor to hearbaby's heartbeat, hewas hittingthe monitor frominside of me.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 1, 2005)

No babies yet. I really hope you twogo into labor on your own.. I had one with no problem and mylast baby had to be induced but not for being overdue for otherreasons.. I just know that the contractions for me were so much harderbeing induced. Good luck. :rose:

Cristy


----------



## hummer (Dec 1, 2005)

I just thought I would update you all, nothinghere yet! My mom and daughter have gone home. Ihave had a few contractions and a small "show" (I will skip the detailson this one!) but nothing major yet. I have a appointmenttomorrow to get checked out to see how far I am. Now I justwant to have this baby, I have never been this late before. 



Anyone hear from Stephanie? I hope that she has had the baby and is resting comfortably!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 1, 2005)

The last time she was here was at noon. Haven't heard from her since then.:dunno:

Rainbows! onder:


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm still around! 

I'm due to get induced next Weds., Thurs. the latest. Had an ultrasoundyesterday and everything is great with the baby. Good heartbeat and thefluid level is fine. 

No contractions here really. Had my show two weeks ago! Talk about a stubborn baby (must take after me). 

I was all upset about having to be induced, but then started thinkingabout it and seeing how both of our families live hours away, at leastthen they can make firm plans to come up. And there is still the chancethat I'll have her before then!


----------



## ariel (Dec 2, 2005)

Hurry up would ya!!!! What is takingthis baby so long????? It's not like there is anything to do inthere!!:waiting: Why doesn't she just come out here, heaps more to doout here!!!


Goodluck!!!:clover:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 2, 2005)

You know I was hoping to log on today and there being some goodnews! Come on babies hurry up :waiting:.

Vickie


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 2, 2005)

We haven't heard from Hummer today, so maybe she had her baby. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Dave already has instructions to do a post as soon as he can too.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 2, 2005)

Since this seems to be the baby thread, Ithought I'd add that my sister is being induced on Tuesday so I'll bean aunty sometime by the end of next week! :bunnydance:Shehad an ultrasound today and although she'll only be 38 weeks (we think)on Tuesday, the baby is about 7.5-8 lbs. :shock:

Hope it was ok to post this in here.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 2, 2005)

Of course it is! That's great news, it's so exciting to be an aunt. I love it.  

I'm due to be induced on Wednesday if I don't have her by then. At theultrasound yesterday, we were told she's around 7 1/2 pounds.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 2, 2005)

I was 9 lbs 6 oz, lol, my sister doesn't want ababy like me which could have happened if she waited until her due date(December 27).

It's been confirmed a boy -- so that means it's either Cole Herbert or Austin John provided one fits the baby.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 2, 2005)

I was small, 6 pounds, so really thought I'd have a smaller baby too. I wish her luck!


----------



## hummer (Dec 2, 2005)

I am still here and waitingimpatiently! I went in and was checked and I am maybe 2.5-3cm now. I really hope it happens this weekend, I do have theappointment to be induced on Monday but I have heard that it is morepainful than a regular delivery. And I am not a big fan ofthat pain already! 



My daughters weights have been getting bigger, #1 was 6lb 14 oz, #2 was7 lb 8 oz and #3 was 8 lb 15oz so I am hoping that this baby goesagainst the grain and is a little smaller!



I think I will have to be the one who lets you all know when the babyis here, he will be at the hospital most of the time. I guesswhen you do not see me doing daily updates on my stubborn baby, that iswhen I will be in the hospital.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 3, 2005)

:bunnydance:Oh bunny dance. You guys are getting closer to having your bubs. Hummer you have all girls no boys.

I was small. I was 6lbs and 12oz and 21 inches long. Mere of 7lbs.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 3, 2005)

I was hoping to not see you, Hummer! Meaning, Iknow when you don't give an update, then it's time. Keeping my fingerscrossed for you. 

It'll be the same for me too, I think. If you don't see me, then it's time. Obviously not right now though.


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 3, 2005)

i wish you's all the best and a safe delivery 

varna tony adrian who is at the mo camping with the cubs rather him than me and a much slimmer lucy xxxx


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 3, 2005)

I hope it happens naturally for you guys since you are progressing slowly. 

Hummer, do you wish to have a boy? do you know who you are going to have?

Stephanie, I think she is just comfortable in her mommy. Its safe, no need to breath or eat, everything comes to you.


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 3, 2005)

I think from all that have posted there weightsI was the smallest yet, I was 4 lbs 12 or 13 oz's. My mom said I usedto wear doll clothes when i was an infant. I see no update from eitherhummer or steph for today, so maybe this is a good thing??!!


----------



##  (Dec 3, 2005)

One of them better be inLabour , I have back acheenough for both of them to be in labour geesh. Come on Girls have thembabies for the forum .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 3, 2005)

:bunnydance:Oh Oh I hope they are having their bubs at the same time. It would be so cool.


----------



## bunsforlife (Dec 4, 2005)

Thinkin of you two mommas! :bunnydance:


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm still kicking around, but have high hopesfor Hummer, as she wasn't here yesterday that I could see. Hopefullywe'll hear some good news from her soon! 

I have my non-stress test today, so we'll see how the baby is doing.


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh Steph _I hope that you go soon hun, I knowwhen i was this close to my time I just wanted to get it over with.Sending thoughts to both you and Hummer, and I am taking it as a goodsign that she popped last night where as there was no posts from her atall yesterday._


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2005)

Haven't heard from Hummer and Stephanie.

Hope everything is well._ Bunnies pacing back and forth._

Rainbows!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 4, 2005)

Maybe they are both in the hospitals havingbabies or taking care of little tiny babies.. I am so excited, cantwait. :happybunny:

Cristy


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh and we can finally hear great stories and picies. :bunnydance::colors::elephant:


----------



## ariel (Dec 4, 2005)

:waiting::clover::clover:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 5, 2005)

Any babies yet?

:stork::stork:

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

:waiting:


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 5, 2005)

WOW! Two babies commin'....

HURRY HURRY HURRY!!!!!!

We can't wait to meet you!

:love:


----------



## bunsforlife (Dec 5, 2005)

With such a long absence from the two of them... I think those babies are making their appearance!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 5, 2005)

That would be nice. 2 December bubs. yay:colors::bunnydance::elephant:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 5, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> With such a long absence from the two of them... I thinkthose babies are making their appearance!


Just what I was thinking.

How exciting just think next time we hear we might have two new little members :elephant:.

Vickie


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 5, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing.. this no news hasto be good news.. Can't wait to hear from them when they gethome. :elephant:

Cristy


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 5, 2005)

can't wait to hear how it went, its so exciting to meet little babies.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 5, 2005)

:waiting::dunno:

Jan


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 5, 2005)

Hummer had an induction appt for today for I guess she'll have the baby anyhow.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 5, 2005)

That is right. I remember her saying that Hummers is monday adn Stephanie's is on Weds. Maybe they both had it the same time.


----------



## ariel (Dec 5, 2005)

Sometimes all the dr has to say is "inducement" and babies just seem to magically appear before the date LOL.

Well it's getting closer so no doubt today or tomorrow we will all know!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 5, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> Sometimes all the dr has to say is "inducement" andbabies just seem to magically appear before the date LOL.
> 
> Well it's getting closer so no doubt today or tomorrow we will all know!


I agree. My sister was going to be induced for her first childand she ended up delivering a week or so before the induced due date.lol. Her second child was born a month and half early.


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 5, 2005)

my fingers are crossed for a safe, healthy, fast, painfree, delivery for both!!!!



COMMON' BABIES!!!!!

:bunnydance:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 5, 2005)

This is so exciting. I hope that bothStephanie and Hummer have have painfree and quick deliveries. I can'twait to hear about these two precious little bundles of joy.

Tina


----------



## bethan (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi ive been watching these posts for a few daysnow, and its very exciting! Good luck to both of them with theirdeliveries:sunshine:


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 5, 2005)

:jumpforjoy:Brings on the babies!!



_____________
Nadia


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's hoping no news in good news! I'm so excited for both of them. New babies just for Christmas!!





Jen


----------



## hummer (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok, I am back now. I know my last postwas Friday and it turns out that we had a power outage and now thecomputer will not turn on. I hope that that it is just thepower supply as I have over 3000 photos of the girls onthere! 

And I had the baby Saturday night at 11:34. When I went inthere I was dialated to maybe 3 cms at 10, I told them that I deliverfast and they listened to me. I also told them that I hadnever had a epidural, so when the contractions were real painful theyasked if I wanted one and I said yes! Let me tell you all,the difference between no epi and having one is like taking a hugehammer and hitting your hand, then take a plastic toy hammer and hitthe same hand. After it was in, I felt no pain at all, it wasso nice! So, I arrived at 10 and she was here by 11:34weighing 8 lbs 4 ozs, 20 inches long with a 14 inch head. Wenamed her Kimberly Marie and I would post a photo but it is notpossible at the moment without the computer. (I am on myhusbands work laptop)



So, now lets hope that Stephanie has had her baby girl also! I hope she has a painless and fast delivery like I had!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 6, 2005)

So what do you allthink?? Are they here yet??






I'm really excited!





Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 6, 2005)

OH! OH!OH!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 6, 2005)

Yay human wriggly. Alright and I am so glad you are ok now we need to see if Stephanie has hers yet.

Congrats on your lil girl. I bet she sounds really cute. :bunnydance::elephant::colors:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 6, 2005)

Okay, now I'vecalmed down enough to type! You and I were typing at thesame time! When I saw your post and my post, I couldn't believe it! Thebaby is here! The baby is here! :jumpforjoy:

Congratulations! I'm so glad it went well and you are both happy and healthy! :kiss:

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 6, 2005)

I bet SLG will be excited to see some picies too Raz.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh Hummer how awesome.

Congratulations!!!!!

I am so happy for you. I can't wait to hear all about her.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 6, 2005)

:colors:Congratulations Hummer!! :colors:

:balloons:Happy Birthday Kimberly Marie!:balloons:

I am SO very happy to hear everything went so smoothly for you!

Still praying that everything is going/went well for Stephanie!


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 6, 2005)

*[shadow=gray]Congratulationsand Happy Baby Day!!!!!!!!![/shadow]*:bunnydance:

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## bunsforlife (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats Hummer! Give that wriggly a big kiss and a gentle hug =D I love babies!



All my friends are having them... now I want one... oh Shaaaaawn


----------



## ariel (Dec 6, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

So glad you are well , and your delivery went well. Kimberly is a beautiful name!
Give her a big cuddle and kiss from us here in OZ.

:bouquet:


----------



## Zee (Dec 6, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS HUMMER !!!!!! :bunnydance:

Now all we have to do is wait for Stephanie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 6, 2005)

Hummer, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm glad you got tohave a nice labour once the epidural kicked in. I remember I got to thepoint where I just couldn't cope with the pain, but they wouldn't letme have any pain relief or anything because I was 9cm dilated.

What a pretty name you have chosen for her!

Welcome to the world Kimberly Marie,it seems like we have been waiting forever for your arrival!:stork:

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

Hummer has Baby!! :elephant:

:yes: 

A New Rabbit Fanatic is Born! Happy Happy Day!

CONGRATULATIONS My Friend!! What a wonderful way you started my day!

Little Girls Rule! 





-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats, Hummer!


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 6, 2005)

YAY!!!!!!!!



HAPPY BABY DAY HUMMER!!!!!



I hope I go that fast, and i'm taking your adviceon the epidural as well.... REAL HAMMER TOY HAMMER????

I'm so excited she's here, and what a BIG girl too! 

:stork:One baby delivered, we just need Stephanie.....

Steph, where are yah'?????

:kiss:


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 6, 2005)

congratulations hummer 

a new baby girl for xmas what a lovely present 

greetings from the uk 

varna tony adrian and lucy xxxx


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 6, 2005)

Congradulations!!!:happybunny:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2005)

WOOHOO! Congratulations, Hummer. Welcome to your new baby girl. So pleased everything went so well 

Jan


----------



## Hannah (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats Hummer! Now the fun comes!:jumpforjoy: Hannah:sunshine:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 6, 2005)

Stephanie, has the stork beenyet?:stork:

Vickie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats on the baby Hummer!

Now only to hear from Stephanie...

P.S.- My sister is the hosital right now.


----------



## hummer (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, thanks to all of you for all the real nicereplies. Right now she is sleeping so I am able to try andmake the house look like adults live here and not teenagers! 



Any word from Stephanie yet?


----------



## naturestee (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats, Hummer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bouquet:

And to your sister, MBB! Is this the first baby in your family?

Come on, Steph! Let's see that wriggly! :stork:


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 6, 2005)

:colors:Congratulations Hummer!!!! :colors:

Can't wait to hear more and see pics!!

Megan


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 7, 2005)

YAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS HUmmer!! Can't wait to see pictures. Babies are the BEST!

____________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 7, 2005)

The stork has arrived!!!

Sunday night around 10pm, I went into labor. Waited until midnight towake up Dave, as they went from 20 mins apart, to ten, to five, in anhour and were getting STRONG. All those Braxton Hicks I had beenhaving...pffft. A backrub compared to the real deal! LOL 

Anyway, I got to the hospital around 1:15am and went from 3cm dialtedto fully dialated in less than an hour. Finally had to get an epi, asthe contractions were on to of each other and very hard, plus it wasall back labor. Theneverything stalled as she wasn'tdescending and wasn't in the proper position. I ended up getting a highfever and high blood pressure and almost had to have a c section, butwas able to deliver her naturally and only pushed for 15 minutes. The whole labor lasted 12 hours.

It is wonderful having her here finally and we couldn't be happier. My mom says she looks just like me when I was a baby. 


















Hummer, can't wait toseeyou're pictures!Congratulations.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh, I should add that she was born December 5 at 10:08 am.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

Wahooooo 

CONGRATULATIONS, Stephanie!!





What's the name of our Beautiful New Rabbit Lover?


----------



## Zee (Dec 7, 2005)

YEAH !!!!!!! :elephant:

Congratulations Steph !!!!! :bunnydance:

She is totally adoreable !!!!! :colors:


Now we can offically say that your´s and humer´s babies are the youngest forum members. Correct me if am wrong Carolyn !!!!


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2005)

*:bunnydance:Congratulations!!!!*:stork:


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 7, 2005)

Awwww! She's gorgeous. Congrats Steph!!!!! Now the fun starts . :bunnydance:


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 7, 2005)

Congradulations, this is so exciting. She looks perfect.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2005)

What a beautiful little girl, Stephanie! :love:


----------



## Lissa (Dec 7, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh ... beautiful pictures Stephanie .. thank youfor sharing them ! 

Now .. just enjoy getting to know one another .. and dont forget, RELAX when you can !


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 7, 2005)

stef 

she has a boyfriend allready adrian was crying with delight shes here shes actually here 

what a buetiful little girl 

sending lots of love to you hubby baby and family 

varna tony adrian and lucy from the uk


----------



## bunsforlife (Dec 7, 2005)

Both of yah popped on Sunday =D Yah for december birthdays!



Congratulations!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh my gosh! How sweet!

She's beautiful, Stephanie! Congratulations!

Thanks for the pictures. They made my day!

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 7, 2005)

Congratulations!! What a beautiful baby - look at all that hair!:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 7, 2005)

She is so beautiful, congratulations!:stork:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 7, 2005)

yay another baby wriggly. Congrats Stephanie.You both are beautiful together. She looks like you dark hair. So gladyou are both ok and home.


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats Congrats Congrats!!!!

:colors:

Megan


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 7, 2005)

:colors:Congrats! :colors:

Oh Steph, i'm soo happy for you! What a beautiful baby, and beautifulmomma! I love the picture of the both of you. What an amazing thing togive birth. I am in awe of you and Hummer, and every other brave womanwho has children.

Nicole


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh Stephanie she is exquisite. Look atall that hair. What a living doll she is. Thank you so muchfor the pictures too. They totally made my day. What is her name?

Congratulations!! Enjoy your baby girl.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## BunnyLover (Dec 7, 2005)

:colors:Stephanie she is adorable! Congratulations!I can't wait to find out what her name is.:colors:

Lissa


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 7, 2005)

She is just_gorgeous_....congratulations Mom! (and Dad too!) I will write you as soon as I get a chance... 

And late congrats to Hummer and the new little one too...



:inlove:


----------



## Hannah (Dec 7, 2005)

What a cutie-pie!! Look at all that hair! Congratulations Stephanie!! ~Hannah


----------



## ariel (Dec 7, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
She is beatiful! You look good too for someone who has just given birth!!
Oh she is adorable! What name did you choose for her?

WOW 2 new babies!!!!

WELL DONE HUMMER AND STEPHANIE!!!!!

Enjoy your precious girls!!:hug::hug:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 7, 2005)

Steph told me before her name was Ayla Victoria. (Think that's right)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 7, 2005)

:bouquet:CONGRATULATIONSSTEPHANIE!!!!:bouquet:

 :jumpforjoy::inlove:To the newparents.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 7, 2005)

YIPPEE!!!

Many congratulations to you all. Stephanie, you both look wonderful !I guess this means that Chompers, Abby and Valuran are aunts and uncles

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Congratulations Stephanie and Hubby on the arrival of baby Ayla!!!*





She is absolutely beautiful.

Jen


----------



##  (Dec 7, 2005)

With a Name likeAyla she is going to grow up to bea Strong beautiful woman ,

I love the name Ayla, 

Congradulations On the New baby She is simply precious !!!!!


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 7, 2005)

YAY!!! BABY AYLA IS HERE!!!!!





Stephanie, i'm so happy to know everything went sowell. She is just ADORABLE!!! And a good size too! The pics areGORGEOUS! and you look great as well! 

I'm so happy that those two gorgeous girls are finally here!!!!Another 4 months or so for me to go yet, and baby girl number threewill be here!!!!

I'm just so excited for you Staphanie, and Hummer....



all our love,

:monkey:'s!


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 8, 2005)

woohooooooooooooo! :bunnydance:

CONGRATULATIONS STEPHANIE!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AYLA!!!!!!! arty:

She is absolutely beautiful Stephanie!! and I bet she is going to LOVE that nursery you made for her !

Congrats again to both you and Hummer ... Good work girls!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 8, 2005)

:rainbow:CONGRATULATION STEPHANIE!! :rainbow:.


She is absolutely gorgeous! You've done yourself proud!

This picture is so precious. I can seea bond already there.







Vickie


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 8, 2005)

WOOOOHOOO everyone had there babies :bunnydance:Congratz Steph and Hummer I am very glad that these 2 special girlswere born happy and healthy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 9, 2005)

What a beauty! You did good Steph!!! 

Enjoy every minute. These first days are full of wonder. 

Kisses for you both! 

Raspberry


----------



## pamnock (Dec 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!inkpansy::bouquet:

Ejoy your beautiful new baby and cherish every moment.



Pam


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2005)

[align=center]CONGRATULATIONS!![/align]
[align=center]What a beautiful little girl.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey all! Thank you so much. 

Yes, her name is Ayla and so far, things are going very well. Just lovebeing mom (although I'd like my inlaws to go home soon). 

She sleeps well, doesn't fuss too much and is just a joy to havearound. As far as things go with me, I'm wearing pants I haven't fitinto in months and can see my feet again! Overall, I'mhealingnicely from giving birth. 

Here are some other pics I thought were cute. Any pics from Hummer? Ican't wait to see her new baby girl. Lyndsy, you're the next one! 












Ok, she's waking up now! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 9, 2005)

Aw she is beautiful like her mummie. I just loveholding babies and I miss doing that since I was little. Me being the4th grandchild I held 18 babies plus my other side of the family too.So it tells ya I have held well over 30 lil bubs.


----------



## Hannah (Dec 9, 2005)

Aww. She's cute!


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 10, 2005)

LMBO! I'm next... DUH DUH DUH!:faint:

Ayla is GORGEOUS! I'm so happy you and baby Ayla are doing so WELL! Ihope my baby girl isn't fussy either! What a blessing she is.

I had to laugh at the inlaw remark! I'll be going through that as wellStephanie! Mine live too far to just pop in, but they live too far forjust a one nighter!:foreheadsmack:

I'm so happy for you, give that sweet girl a hug and kiss for me!

Lyndsy!


----------



## hummer (Dec 10, 2005)

I am back now, just wanted to thank all of youagain for all the nice comments and warm wishes. I am takingpictures of her but they are not coming out right. Its likethere is way too much white in there and it just does not lookgood. I did get the pics from the hospital so I am going totry and scan one of those and see what it looks like. 



Stephanie, she is a beautiful baby, and it looks like they are justabout 1 day apart in age. Kinda funny considering they wereboth due on the same day.



As soon as I get some good pics of her, I will post them here.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

Stephanie and Hummer, I am so happy for both of you.

Stephanie, I'm glad you are feeling well. I remember finallybeing able to see my feet again, awesome feeling isn'tit.Ayla is gorgeous. An angel like her fuss, no way, notpossible.

Hummer, I can't wait to see your little angel. How is Kimberly? 

Both of you kiss those beautiful baby girls for me.:kiss:

Tina


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 10, 2005)

i just wanted to say congrats to both of you  she is beautiful, stephanie.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

Awe! She's a cutie Stephanie!

My sister made it clear to her husband that his mom can stay for amaximum of 3 days after the babies born but that's it. She also askedthat he tell her not to try to tell her how to do things. She said shedoesn;t feel right telling her mother-in-law off but it's ok if our momtries to because my sister has no problems telling my mom not to dothat. :laugh:

I mean, I can completely see where you're all coming from. I hate whenpeople are constantly telling me what to do. Luckily my sister isn'tbad for it but my dad is horrible!


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 10, 2005)

She is so cute. 

I remember at the end of my pregnancy I wanted to wear my clothesagain, go to the mall without a need to sit down after 5 minutes, butnow 7.5 months later I miss being pregnant. I loved feeling the babymove.

I agree, getting advices from inlaws can be hard. Just listen and do stuff your own way.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 11, 2005)

It was nice having help, but I'm glad they went home. Five days was just waaaay too much. 

Oh, I'm able to wear pants I haven't been able to wear since my firsttrimester. Not to say I'm not still rolly polly and a bit (oh,oka lot) spongy around the middle, but it feelsverynice to not be as round as I am tall. LOL 

The buns are doing very well and the baby doesn't phase them at all. Ifanything, they're all even more affectionate. I'm still making sure tosit with them at least once a day to give loving. Couldn't exactly sitcomfortably on the floor for a bit, but that's getting better. Basically we're making sure the rest of our babies aren't being leftout.


----------



## kgarver (Dec 11, 2005)

what a beautiful baby  congrats!


----------



## hummer (Dec 13, 2005)

Well, I finally scanned a picture of Kimberly,it is the picture from the day we left the hospital. She isdoing good (shhh, she is sleeping again) at night and during theday. She is sleeping roughly from 10 to 3 or 4 in the morningto be fed and changed. And I am doing much better, today I amable to put on my Levi's from before I waspregnant!:bunnydance: It is so nice not to have to wearmaternity shorts any more. 



Well, that is about it, I need to go and start some dinner for my hubby before he gets home. 



Debbie


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

AWWWWWWWW Debbie She is [email protected]! and bothofyou whats up with all that hair!!!! BothBabies are beyond Beautiful !


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 13, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> AWWWWWWWW Debbie She is [email protected]! and bothof youwhats up with all that hair!!!! Both Babies arebeyond Beautiful !


Ditto that!


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 13, 2005)

She's GORGEOUS Hummer!

an she sleeps alot too! WOW! I hope i'm as lucky as that when our baby girl comes....

Both babies are just little angels. 

:love:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 13, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww she is beautiful. Hey it is nicewhen a baby sleeps for at least 5 hrs or so when they are first born.Not my sis kids. They were up every 2 to 3 hrs until a month old.:shock:


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

Yaaaay! What a pretty girl, Hummer! She looks so smiley and happy !


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh Hummer, she's gorgeous. She looks so happy. And look at all the hair.

:love:

Kisses for Kimberly from me and my bunch.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 13, 2005)

What a _cutie_ Hummer!!! She's gorgeous!And she's being so good to her parents, sleeping through till 3 or 4like that. My son started life by waking up every hour to hour and ahalf, every night, ALL night...for the first 4 months or so. I wasseparated from my husband at that point, so let's just say I was beyondexhausted. 

Gosh, she looks like she's smiling in that pic... 

Congratulations!

:kiss:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh, and more pics of Ayla too...what a beauty she is...! Sounds like you're doing very well, Mom! 

Now I think I want another one...


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh I totally missed this! CONGRATULATIONS Steph!!

Both babies are SO adorable!!

________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2005)

Ohhhh, another little beauty. Kimberley isbeautiful. And I agree about both girls and their hair - wow! I am sohappy for you both.

Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 14, 2005)

Aww Hummer Kimberly is gorgeous!!

I'm glad you are both doing well.

Vickie


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh, both those babies are just too cute!!!

Congratulations again,

Jen


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 14, 2005)

Both babies are so gorgeous! Enjoy your first Christmas as a family.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Hummer, she's a beautiful baby! 

Raspberry


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the new arrival


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 14, 2005)

Congrads, she is adorable.


----------



## Hannah (Dec 14, 2005)

Ditto to all the above!:wink:Hannah


----------



## Hannah (Dec 14, 2005)

Ditto to all the above!:wink:Hannah


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 14, 2005)

hi hummar and steph 

what a lovely xmas present 

you's both have beautiful babys 

enjoy your 1st xmas together 

varna tony adrian and lucy xxxx


----------

